# Seagrove Beach area



## Flyman79 (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi, I will be back in Seagrove from July 30th - August 15th

I normally fish Camp Helen and around Seagrove just shore fly fishing.

Can anyone suggest any spots I should be hitting? 

I normally do well with the ladyfish but nothing else..

Any help and advice is appreciated..

I'll have a car so if anyone fancies meeting up anywhere give me a shout..

Cheers,
Neil 

(from Scotland)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I don't fish the area a lot, but I'd recommend dropping by either the Orvis store in Sandestin or the Old Florida Outfitters in Watercolor (just West of where you'll be.)

Stop in, pickup a few new flies and grill the locals. Both of those shops will steer you in the right direction.


----------



## Flyman79 (Jul 1, 2014)

60hertz said:


> I don't fish the area a lot, but I'd recommend dropping by either the Orvis store in Sandestin or the Old Florida Outfitters in Watercolor (just West of where you'll be.)
> 
> Stop in, pickup a few new flies and grill the locals. Both of those shops will steer you in the right direction.




Cheers 60hertz 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 38ICO (Aug 18, 2016)

I wish I would have seen your post sooner Flyman79.
I live in the area and could have put you on some fish from shore, Redfish, Black Drum, Speckled Trout, Jack Crevalle, juvenile Tarpon, etc...


----------



## Flyman79 (Jul 1, 2014)

38ICO said:


> I wish I would have seen your post sooner Flyman79.
> I live in the area and could have put you on some fish from shore, Redfish, Black Drum, Speckled Trout, Jack Crevalle, juvenile Tarpon, etc...




 that would have been amazing. There'll be a next time so I'll give you a shout then.. Cheers! Neil..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

